# Our Demountable



## Bookend (Dec 31, 2015)

Not a van or motorhome but does the job.


----------



## snowbirds (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Bookend,

I love Demountables but could not afford one in the 1980 and bought a 2.8 Jaguar XJ6 as it had a long boot and with a roof chop to the back of the front seats it would be great so welded up the back doors and started cutting but I had just set up my own Business at the time so it just sat in the Garage and there was not time to work on it at all on top of that the XJ6 had displaced my 250 V8 Daimler to the drive and as busness was good I bought a late 4.2 XJ6 and moved house four years later and Scraped them all,what a waste.
I still dream about another project, maybe one day.

Snowbirds. 





Bookend said:


> Not a van or motorhome but does the job.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 31, 2015)

Main thing is, it does the job. Was that last photo taken on Scarborough seafront?


----------



## Bookend (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes it was on the front at Scarborough the camp site was at Scalby first trip out to test it.


----------



## big tree (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks great , I used to have a Mazda pick up years ago and always wanted one of the camping bodies for it.
Do you have any pictures of the inside.


----------



## Bookend (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll find some and post them up


----------



## Bookend (Jan 1, 2016)

Here you go


----------



## big tree (Jan 1, 2016)

That looks superb, realy well finished, 1st class. More in it & more room than I imagined.
Best of both worlds with them, 2 motors in one.
I used to have the old B1800 Mazda pick ups years ago & always wanted one of the demountables.
Thanks for putting the pics up.


----------



## Bookend (Jan 1, 2016)

It is all self contained for use on or off the grid it's great for two but is a bit of a squeeze for four and the Dog!!

We have a caravan for longer trips but find this concept ideal for long weekends where the caravan is too much hassle.


----------



## big tree (Jan 1, 2016)

It's spot on, is what it is. I like it.
My van has pobably the same or smaller floor area, but when we are away we are realy only in it to eat & sleep so they do the job.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 5, 2016)

Great van, very practical and could go anywhere.


----------



## djgg (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

I like the idea of a demountable but have a question, what`s the road handling like? Is it very top heavy? 

David


----------



## Bookend (Jan 6, 2016)

I have fitted Air bags to the rear suspension which improve the drive a lot. Without them there is a lot of body roll but nothing to worry about once you get use to it.


----------



## Chris356 (Jan 6, 2016)

I fitted a tracker to a bimobile on a Nissan navara cab cost 60,000 euros new that did include the navara though


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 6, 2016)

How does that one rate for parking in a non MH parking zone? Is it a pickup carrying a load? or a  pickup the reversed too hard  to hitch his caravan? or a MH that can leave the body on the parking space with no number plate, like a skip?
I personally would prefer a long bed pickup and more space in the box, I have a friend who had a baby Honda 800cc pickup with a box on it like that but smaller. He got rid of it as it did 35mph and 20 mpg maximum on both counts. He got a TATA pickup and a box for that but not much better.


----------



## zildjian (Jan 6, 2016)

*Want to learn more*

Come and take a look at UK site

Demountable camper group ? View active topics


----------



## Deleted member 53075 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Demountable - another*

Our demountable an EC6L on a Nissan Navara - we lived in it for 15 months wild camping from Alaska to Tierra del Fuego. A good trip.



Denali Highway Alaska


Illegally camped on top of main oil pipeline Alaska (unwittingly so)


15,000 feet on Volcan Chimborazo 


Patagonia - Torres del Paine


----------



## KevDub (Apr 7, 2016)

Thats pretty cool i like it  ...


----------

